

Teach 3-6 Yr Olds How To Code With Robotic Turtles - ada1981
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/danshapiro/robot-turtles-the-board-game-for-little-programmer?ref=friends_backed

======
malcolmmcc
Reminds me of this, in board game form: [http://drtechniko.com/2012/04/09/how-
to-train-your-robot/](http://drtechniko.com/2012/04/09/how-to-train-your-
robot/)

